# Sudden Death



## naby (Sep 1, 2021)

My sweet budgie (a 1.5 year old male budgie) suddenly died. I am in total shock. 

My family and I spent the entire day at the park. When we returned our budgie was in his regular spot in front of the mirror in our bathroom (we only cage him at night, during the day he usually hangs around the living room) He flew to me on my shoulder and then did some flying around to greet us (normal and typical behavior)

I thought maybe he looked a tiny bit skinny (you know how they get when they are alarmed or scared) but not enough to make me think much. After his brief greeting he then went into his cage and was tapping his bell - again normal behavior

As I washed my hands I noticed he was no longer in the cage....when I went to look, he was dead at the bottom of his cage. This all happened 5 minutes after arriving home.

My daughter is devastated. I know it is a longshot but does anyone know what could cause this?? He was very young happy and I thought healthy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry for the loss of your budgie. 💜💜💜

Fly high and soar freely sweet baby; Rest peacefully now wee man.

Unfortunately, there is no way for anyone to know what caused his death without a necropsy being done by an Avian Vet.*
*Necropsies in Pet Birds*


*I'll lend you,*
*for a little while, a bird of mine, He said.
For you to love while he lives,
and mourn when he is dead.
It may be six or seven years, or maybe less than three
But will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me?
He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and shall his stay be brief,
You'll have his lovely memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, as all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught down there I want this bird to learn.
I've looked the whole world over in my search for teachers true,
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes, I have selected you.
Now will you give him all your love - not think this labor vain,
Nor hate me when I come to call, to take him back again.
I fancied that I heard them say, 'Dear Lord, thy will be done.'
For all the joy this bird shall bring, the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shower him with tenderness and love him while we may,
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay.
And should the angels call for him much sooner than we planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.
*
*Modified from poem by Edgar A. Guest*


----------



## naby (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you for your beautiful words


----------



## Helianntha (Aug 29, 2021)

I am so sorry for your family's loss <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this. What a shock it must have been. Hugs to you during this time <3


----------



## naby (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you all...Naby was a very special bird...he could TALK! He said a lot of things...but his favorite was 'Peek A Boo' he would always greet me with that. We are still shattered by his death.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Naby was a beautiful boy! I'm truly so very sorry for your loss. 💜💜*


----------

